# Best shoes for wide flat feet



## Whason (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello,  I have wide flat feet with a small heel. I am in the market for new shoes and was wondering what people here use. I wear a size 8- 8.5 wide shoe normally

On my road bike I wear size 42 mega (wide) and still feel like it is slightly long and just barely wide enough though is acceptable for road.

So ideally I'd want somethign with a wide forefoot box, a narrow heel and was wide as well as with arch support for pronaters.

I can't be the only one. Any thoughts?


----------



## hken2 (Oct 6, 2010)

Go and get custom molded orthotic inserts or custom molded footbeds that are put into ski boots. I have flat feet and for many years suffered sore feet and painful numbing across sport footwear (rollerblades, snowboarding, cycling shoes...). The minute I got custom made footbeds for my snowboard boots I was in heaven...and then I threw them in my cycling shoes and they also work fantastic. I also had orthotics made which I could transfer to my sneakers and my cycling shoes since the footbed really isn't designed for a sneaker. Bottom line, you are wasting your time with stock shoes.


----------

